# Flextone Thunder Cluck-N-Purr - DO NOT BUY!



## chefrific (Jan 30, 2013)

Flextone should be ashamed of themselves for this one.  It sounded so bad that we were laughing. 
I bought this knowing that it more than likely was not the best of calls for an inpatient student (my girlfriend).  
I expected it to at the very least sound "something" like a turkey.
It sounds nothing like a turkey and instead like a very sick crow. The so called purr sounds horrible and more like a child's toy.
If you cluck on this, it produces the one and only real turkey sound... an alert putt, which I definitely do not want to produce.
Every year these call makers have to put out some new gimmick.  I understand this.  But this time they have hit an all time low.
oh... also it's made in good ole China, where there are lots of turkey hunters.


----------



## chrisclayton33 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up !


----------



## hambone76 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the warning. Leave it at the gate of the neighboring lease and maybe they will scare some birds your way.


----------



## Mark K (Jan 30, 2013)

I can't believe someone posted this!


----------



## slick head hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

thanks for the heads up , been looking for a new call myself now i know to stay away from this one


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jan 31, 2013)

Pretty much everything I've seen made by Flextone is junk.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jan 31, 2013)

Wait...so you're telling me you actually purchased one of these?

That, in itself, is hilarious.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Jan 31, 2013)

I got the whole set!!

Thunderchickens beware!!!


----------



## WestGaJohn (Jan 31, 2013)

Well, it says *NEW* & it has Michael Waddell on the package.  Must be some 'count.


----------



## boothy (Jan 31, 2013)

WestGaJohn said:


> Well, it says *NEW* & it has Michael Waddell on the package.  Must be some 'count.



Haha that's a good one!


----------



## WestGaJohn (Feb 1, 2013)

boothy said:


> Haha that's a good one!



I'm hilarious, thanks for noticing.


----------



## arkie1 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks for the info


----------



## chefrific (Feb 1, 2013)

Gut_Pile said:


> Wait...so you're telling me you actually purchased one of these?
> 
> That, in itself, is hilarious.



No doubt.  I'm still catching flak from they guys at our lease.


----------



## Brianf (Feb 1, 2013)

Are these just a modified version of a tube call? Saw them advertised but didn't understand how they were made.


----------

